# [Halo CE][MAP] Fogg ~Custom Single Player~



## hexthat (Nov 25, 2013)

*Map Names:* fogg.map, fogg_impossy.map
*Release Date:* 11-24-2013
*Author:* hexthat

*Description:* Cortana finds a new way to interface with reality.


*Information: *

*No Map is Replaced*

Use the map_name command to play. You may skip half the level by loading fogg_impossy. Play normal by loading map named fogg.

fogg.map (Single Player Only), fogg_impossy.map (required for scripts to run correctly in the map fogg, also requires the map fogg)


*Copyright / Permissions:*

Thank you HCE.halomaps.org for the tags. This is my final version of the maps. If you would like you may improve/edit/upload your own versions just change the name of the map.

NO WARRANTIES. The SOFTWARE PRODUCT and any related documentation is provided as is without warranty of any kind, either express or implied, including, without limitation, the implied warranties or merchantability, or fitness for a particular purpose. The entire risk arising out of use or performance of the SOFTWARE PRODUCT remains with you.


*DOWNLOAD HERE*

*zip* File size: 85.68 MB
http://www.mediafire.com/download/1kif87nx761aaic/fogg.zip
*7zip* File size: 69.39 MB
http://www.mediafire.com/download/805mxby3bvw628q/fogg_maps.zip

*~Feedback Wanted~*


----------

